# Car jacked



## smoothdriver012021 (Jul 1, 2015)

today my car got jacked, 2017 Prius. Picked up 4 males in their mid 20's. After about 2 hours the car was recovered. Hopefully no damage but I bet my laptop and 2 iphones are gone. One of the guys kept saying shoot him after I got out of the car.

Anyone know what uber covers for personally stolen items?


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Jacked a Prius? How desperate they must be. :laugh: 
I am glad they didn't shoot you!


----------



## RavenK (Sep 28, 2020)

Oh crap... please tell me you filed a police report. I hope they find these people but holy sh**!! I hear stuff about Chicago but this is nuts


----------



## smoothdriver012021 (Jul 1, 2015)

RavenK said:


> Oh crap... please tell me you filed a police report. I hope they find these people but holy sh**!! I hear stuff about Chicago but this is nuts


Yep police report filed, surprised and thankful they recovered it so quickly, it was abandoned on the side of the road, my insurance deductible is 1000 so not worth filing the claim unless there is damage to the car


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

4 in a prius. Good luck on insurance from Uber


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Sincere regrets regarding your encounter with human garbage. I hope the police get them.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Terry mccasland said:


> today my car got jacked, 2017 Prius. Picked up 4 males in their mid 20's. After about 2 hours the car was recovered. Hopefully no damage but I bet my laptop and 2 iphones are gone. One of the guys kept saying shoot him after I got out of the car.
> 
> Anyone know what uber covers for personally stolen items?


Incredible!


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Terry mccasland said:


> today my car got jacked, 2017 Prius. Picked up 4 males in their mid 20's. After about 2 hours the car was recovered. Hopefully no damage but I bet my laptop and 2 iphones are gone. One of the guys kept saying shoot him after I got out of the car.
> 
> Anyone know what uber covers for personally stolen items?


If you have bought home owner insurance or house rental insurance, that will surely cover 100%.



W00dbutcher said:


> 4 in a prius. Good luck on insurance from Uber


He could get deactivated for that.


----------



## Joe Knob (Oct 7, 2015)

Terry mccasland said:


> today my car got jacked, 2017 Prius. Picked up 4 males in their mid 20's. After about 2 hours the car was recovered. Hopefully no damage but I bet my laptop and 2 iphones are gone. One of the guys kept saying shoot him after I got out of the car.
> 
> Anyone know what uber covers for personally stolen items?


When it's 4 people I'm like HELL NAH


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Too bad they didn't crash into a tree.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Terry mccasland said:


> today my car got jacked, 2017 Prius. Picked up 4 males in their mid 20's. After about 2 hours the car was recovered. Hopefully no damage but I bet my laptop and 2 iphones are gone. One of the guys kept saying shoot him after I got out of the car.
> 
> Anyone know what uber covers for personally stolen items?


Laptop- not a good idea to display it...
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...security-camera-man-threatened-gun-point.html


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

Car insurance doesn't cover personal belongings in a car. 
Your renters or homeowners insurance covers that under off premises theft. Minus your deductible on that renters or homeowners policy. It may not be worth it to file unless you had other things in the car, like glasses, jacket, cash and etc.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

You don’t carry bro?


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Terry mccasland said:


> Yep police report filed, surprised and thankful they recovered it so quickly, it was abandoned on the side of the road, my insurance deductible is 1000 so not worth filing the claim unless there is damage to the car


@Terry mccasland, welcome new member to our most fine forum! I am so curious because you underwent such an ordeal! Could you elaborate on how this happened? Wasn't there a name on the pax account which could easily be tracked by the police? I am really tired so I may be missing something in your OP... Was the carjacker one of the 4 passengers? Or were you at a traffic light and someone came up and all 5 of you were ordered out of the car? I would like to know good sir. And again, thank goodness you are OK and the car recovered. So sorry that you likely lost your personal belongings.



Terry mccasland said:


> today my car got jacked, 2017 Prius. Picked up 4 males in their mid 20's. After about 2 hours the car was recovered. Hopefully no damage but I bet my laptop and 2 iphones are gone. One of the guys kept saying shoot him after I got out of the car.
> 
> Anyone know what uber covers for personally stolen items?


@Terry mccasland , I just reread the OP and wondered if maybe next time you should consider leaving your laptop at home. For myself, I drive at night in Chicago, so I carry the BARE minimum on me. I carry just 20 dollars in cash and one credit card as I deliver for UE, and even leave my driver's license in a hidden spot in my car. So if I am robbed at night, and they take my wallet, then I'd only lose 20 bucks and I can cancel my credit card on the spot. I carry nothing of value in my car. I have 20 dollars in my wallet so that if I were ever robbed, then at least they have 20 bucks. My cousin in New York told me that if the thief / robber gets nothing at all, then they often get upset and may hurt you physically.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Samman said:


> You don't carry bro?


Chicago has one of the strictest programmes of gun "control" in the country. It is quite effective for law abiding citizens. Similar to all other programmes of gun "control" that certain groups have pushed for the past fifty years, it is not effective against violent criminals.

I am glad that Original Poster was not harmed. Too bad that he lost the items and had to go through this.

Does Illinois Law or Local Chicago Ordinance allow anyone in the front in these days of COVID-19? Many states and jurisdictions have banned front seat riders.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Terry mccasland said:


> Picked up 4


Sorry it happened.

Not trying to be a dick here but I thought you were only supposed to have 3 max in an UberX?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Terry mccasland said:


> One of the guys kept saying shoot him after I got out of the car.


They probably wanted to shoot you because you showed up in a Prius. :x3:


Terry mccasland said:


> Hopefully no damage but I bet my laptop and 2 iphones are gone.


Most likely the electronics are gone. The "professional" carjackers usually dump electronic devices from the vehicle because they contain tracking capabilities that would expose their locations.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

New2This said:


> Sorry it happened.
> 
> Not trying to be a dick here but I thought you were only supposed to have 3 max in an UberX?
> 
> View attachment 512238


Yes. The riders might have wanted to follow Uber's Safety guide. Only allow 4 in a car so Driver was needed to kicked out. &#128514;


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm glad he's not hurt, but my goodness; Can he not follow the safety rules? 

If he overloaded the Prius with passengers, then what else is he doing that is not following the rules? 

Was the fare actually taken though the app or was it an illegal cash street hail? It seems like it would be easy to find the carjackers if it was a real Uber or Lyft fare.

This is the real world folks. Your safely is important to you and your family.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Jacked a Prius? How desperate they must be. :laugh:
> I am glad they didn't shoot you!


They just used it to get to the car they wanted.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Sorry this happened to you. Were they Proud Boys by any chance?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Highly doubtful.....heh.


----------



## smoothdriver012021 (Jul 1, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> 4 in a prius. Good luck on insurance from Uber


 correction it was 3, not 4



Valar Dohaeris said:


> Sorry this happened to you. Were they Proud Boys by any chance?


I don't know what proud boys are, IDK



Samman said:


> You don't carry bro?


No I don't carry any weapons, not sure if that would have helped


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Terry mccasland said:


> correction it was 3, not 4
> 
> 
> I don't know what proud boys are, IDK
> ...


Carrying a weapons give you power! Prius Power Red Mode!


----------



## Joe Knob (Oct 7, 2015)

Samman said:


> You don't carry bro?


I believe in the right to protect yourself, but I feel like a firearm could get you into more trouble than necessary. Still, it's stupid that we aren't allowed to carry in California


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Joe Knob said:


> I believe in the right to protect yourself, but I feel like a firearm could get you into more trouble than necessary. Still, it's stupid that we aren't allowed to carry in California


Agree! Sometimes I only carry a Ruger LC9 were I should be carrying my my STI .40 with extra mag. And then sometimes I really should bring my battle pack with my AR but only bring a 40rd mag!


----------



## Drivingforfun (Oct 1, 2020)

It's a Prius, they did you a favor, then backed out the deal.. bastards were supposed to keep it.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Drivingforfun said:


> It's a Prius, they did you a favor, then backed out the deal.. bastards were supposed to keep it.


Bro, my 2016 Prius is bomb! 10,000 miles oil change, 55mpg, zero issue with 100,000 Uber miles.
PRIUS IS BOMB


----------



## Drivingforfun (Oct 1, 2020)

A


Samman said:


> Bro, my 2016 Prius is bomb! 10,000 miles oil change, 55mpg, zero issue with 100,000 Uber miles.
> PRIUS IS BOMB


ALL that and at the end of the day....

It's still a Prius.

Great milage does not make up for piss poor performance....

Thank you anyway.


----------



## Techie Scum (Oct 3, 2020)

Wow


----------



## El Impulsador (Apr 29, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> @Terry mccasland, welcome new member to our most fine forum! I am so curious because you underwent such an ordeal! Could you elaborate on how this happened? Wasn't there a name on the pax account which could easily be tracked by the police? I am really tired so I may be missing something in your OP... Was the carjacker one of the 4 passengers? Or were you at a traffic light and someone came up and all 5 of you were ordered out of the car? I would like to know good sir. And again, thank goodness you are OK and the car recovered. So sorry that you likely lost your personal belongings.
> 
> 
> @Terry mccasland , I just reread the OP and wondered if maybe next time you should consider leaving your laptop at home. For myself, I drive at night in Chicago, so I carry the BARE minimum on me. I carry just 20 dollars in cash and one credit card as I deliver for UE, and even leave my driver's license in a hidden spot in my car. So if I am robbed at night, and they take my wallet, then I'd only lose 20 bucks and I can cancel my credit card on the spot. I carry nothing of value in my car. I have 20 dollars in my wallet so that if I were ever robbed, then at least they have 20 bucks. My cousin in New York told me that if the thief / robber gets nothing at all, then they often get upset and may hurt you physically.


Lol ! It's funny that your "thief" cousin in New York that's robbing people is giving you pro tips on victim survival. You should advise your cousin to not misdirect his anger towards the victim's when they don't have enough valuables in their possession to take. j/k Kim, you know I'm only messing with you, but honestly that's how I understood your post the first time when I read it.

But what if the robber decides he wants to make you drive to different atm's to withdrawal cash, kidnap you, or do other crazy things that we've all seen on re-runs of Criminal Minds? Instead of using your decoy wallet, I suggest you just immediately fake a heart attack, go unconscious, and just drop/play dead. Immediately upon the robbery announcement, grab your chest and fall out. They won't shoot you cuz why shoot an unconscious guy? And they don't want to hurt you anymore cuz you're already hurt. So Kim my friend, you can thank me later because I possibly saved you $20.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> If you have bought home owner insurance or house rental insurance, that will surely cover 100%.
> 
> 
> He could get deactivated for that.


Why not deactivate him ? The thief did not like the color of the car. They returned it .
Auto deactivation. Ow and the uber driver did not have a smile on his face after his car was stolen .


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Drivingforfun said:


> A
> 
> ALL that and at the end of the day....
> 
> ...


Prius is only for cool people anyways!


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Terry mccasland said:


> today my car got jacked, 2017 Prius. Picked up 4 males in their mid 20's. After about 2 hours the car was recovered. Hopefully no damage but I bet my laptop and 2 iphones are gone. One of the guys kept saying shoot him after I got out of the car.
> 
> Anyone know what uber covers for personally stolen items?


No uber doesn't and doesn't care about your belongings unfortunately. Glad you made it out with your life as other drivers in such a situation have met their unfortunate end. I recall a pregnant mother driving rideshare and her car jacker stab her to death before taking the car. A lot of desperate people out there now.

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...na-stabbed-death-passenger-police-say-n963766
*Pregnant Lyft driver in Arizona stabbed to death by passenger, police say*
"This is definitely one of those incidents that really is going to affect the police department for a long time, and the community will think about this for a long time," a Tempe police sergeant said.

A pregnant Lyft driver was stabbed to death over the weekend in Arizona by a passenger, police said Monday.

Kristina Howato, 39, was in her third trimester of pregnancy and working for Lyft when she dropped off the suspect, Fabian Durazo, at an apartment complex early Sunday morning, police in Tempe said in a statement.

Durazo, 20, attacked Howato with a knife while she was inside the car and continued the attack after she exited her sport utility vehicle, police said. Durazo eventually left the scene in Howato's vehicle, Tempe Police Sgt. Ron Elcock said.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Terry mccasland said:


> today my car got jacked, 2017 Prius. Picked up 4 males in their mid 20's. After about 2 hours the car was recovered. Hopefully no damage but I bet my laptop and 2 iphones are gone. One of the guys kept saying shoot him after I got out of the car.
> 
> Anyone know what uber covers for personally stolen items?


**** Chicago.


----------



## Drivingforfun (Oct 1, 2020)

Samman said:


> Prius is only for cool people anyways!


Read as "Cool People"

True meaning " Liberal Idiot trying to save the planet in a useless turd of a car"

If I wanted to waste an hour trying in vain to reach cruising speed I'd just walk...

If I wanted to look like a woman I'd wear a dress not drive a Prius as that's taking it a little too far, and I like my Man card.

If only cool people drive a Prius I've never been so happy to be a nerd.

Btw I can do this all day....


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> @Terry mccasland, welcome new member to our most fine forum! I am so curious because you underwent such an ordeal! Could you elaborate on how this happened? Wasn't there a name on the pax account which could easily be tracked by the police? I am really tired so I may be missing something in your OP... Was the carjacker one of the 4 passengers? Or were you at a traffic light and someone came up and all 5 of you were ordered out of the car? I would like to know good sir. And again, thank goodness you are OK and the car recovered. So sorry that you likely lost your personal belongings.
> 
> 
> @Terry mccasland , I just reread the OP and wondered if maybe next time you should consider leaving your laptop at home. For myself, I drive at night in Chicago, so I carry the BARE minimum on me. I carry just 20 dollars in cash and one credit card as I deliver for UE, and even leave my driver's license in a hidden spot in my car. So if I am robbed at night, and they take my wallet, then I'd only lose 20 bucks and I can cancel my credit card on the spot. I carry nothing of value in my car. I have 20 dollars in my wallet so that if I were ever robbed, then at least they have 20 bucks. My cousin in New York told me that if the thief / robber gets nothing at all, then they often get upset and may hurt you physically.


Split the 20, five 1's and three 5's. Would be mugger might think he is getting more than 20.
Handing out 8 bills vs 1might play illusion inside his mind. He will be happy and try to gallop very fast.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Jacked a Prius? How desperate they must be. :laugh:
> I am glad they didn't shoot you!


If someone had stolen either one of my two pintos or gremlins I would also wonder about our criminal class


----------



## Drivingforfun (Oct 1, 2020)

Samman said:


> Prius don't need compensation because Jesus made it


Yep Jesus ... Pronounced HEY ZUES.. at the Mexican toyota plant maybe....


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Also, if you had followed the guidelines of three passengers and just canceled on them this never would have happened.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Terry mccasland said:


> today my car got jacked, 2017 Prius. Picked up 4 males in their mid 20's. After about 2 hours the car was recovered. Hopefully no damage but I bet my laptop and 2 iphones are gone. One of the guys kept saying shoot him after I got out of the car.
> 
> Anyone know what uber covers for personally stolen items?


Wanna test me on CC? "Be my guest"&#128536;


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Dont worry Kamala Harris and Biden will bail them out........


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

If those poor fellows needed it, no crime committed!


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

For a minute I thought this was another far fetched story posted by *Brokenglass400*

Why do you carry your laptop with you?


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Terry mccasland said:


> Yep police report filed, surprised and thankful they recovered it so quickly, it was abandoned on the side of the road, my insurance deductible is 1000 so not worth filing the claim unless there is damage to the car


If you have home insurance, see if they will cover your personal items.



Bob Reynolds said:


> I'm glad he's not hurt, but my goodness; Can he not follow the safety rules?
> 
> If he overloaded the Prius with passengers, then what else is he doing that is not following the rules?
> 
> ...


Probably one of their girl... "girlfriends" I had enough of those when I first started


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I can't believe people are even bringing up CC. 3 armed thugs vs. one of you. Yeah you'll be sure to come out 100% fine after they turn you into swiss cheese.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

June132017 said:


> I can't believe people are even bringing up CC. 3 armed thugs vs. one of you. Yeah you'll be sure to come out 100% fine after they turn you into swiss cheese.


CC don't mean you always get in firefight. Situational awareness dictates you use your Sexy Prius as a 2 ton Battering Ram!

If I created enough distance, I can take out all three from hands up surrender position. I have a .75 second draw to 1st shot. 3 A zone is easy, Yes I have practice this many many many times. USPSA is life bro


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Chicago has one of the strictest programmes of gun "control" in the country. It is quite effective for law abiding citizens. Similar to all other programmes of gun "control" that certain groups have pushed for the past fifty years, it is not effective against violent criminals.
> 
> I am glad that Original Poster was not harmed. Too bad that he lost the items and had to go through this.
> 
> Does Illinois Law or Local Chicago Ordinance allow anyone in the front in these days of COVID-19? Many states and jurisdictions have banned front seat riders.


Oh, MAN! That would have been a great excuse to refuse the ride, although I would have just cruised on past them pretending I was lost (did that a few times).


----------



## Drivingforfun (Oct 1, 2020)

DudeUbering said:


> For a minute I thought this was another far fetched story posted by *Brokenglass400*
> 
> Why do you carry your laptop with you?


He doesn't anymore....&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> Dont worry Kamala Harris and Biden will bail them out........


Bail hell. They want it so they don't even have to post bail.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

June132017 said:


> after they turn you into swiss cheese.


Yeah, that's pretty much my reaction too.

Even one person sitting behind you has the advantage. Three of them? Confronting them seems like a really bad idea.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

People that interject politics into every conversation are weird.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

DJJoeyZ said:


> People that interject politics into every conversation are weird.


4real!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Sincere regrets regarding your encounter with human garbage. I hope the police get them.


If they do (which is highly unlikely) they'll just let em go.
Remember ... he's in Chicago.



Joe Knob said:


> I believe in the right to protect yourself, but I feel like a firearm could get you into more trouble than necessary. Still, it's stupid that we aren't allowed to carry in California


I'm in California - I carry.
Who's stopping you?



June132017 said:


> I can't believe people are even bringing up CC. 3 armed thugs vs. one of you. Yeah you'll be sure to come out 100% fine after they turn you into swiss cheese.


Yea, the way that went down if OP had introduced a handgun into that mix it would not have turned out well for him.
Having one in your pocket does not require you to take it out of your pocket.


----------



## CaptainZazi (Oct 4, 2020)

Terry mccasland said:


> today my car got jacked, 2017 Prius. Picked up 4 males in their mid 20's. After about 2 hours the car was recovered. Hopefully no damage but I bet my laptop and 2 iphones are gone. One of the guys kept saying shoot him after I got out of the car.
> 
> Anyone know what uber covers for personally stolen items?


Did you have your bullet proof vest on?


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> If they do (which is highly unlikely) they'll just let em go.
> Remember ... he's in Chicago.
> 
> 
> ...


Hell Yeah! I been carrying 4 ever and nobody knows ! out of site out of liberal mind


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Uber and Lyft need to run background checks on *riders* too.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

June132017 said:


> Too bad they didn't crash into a tree.


I'd rather they lose control, drive into the lake, become unable to open the windows or doors and they die a slow terrifying death.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

AvisDeene said:


> I'd rather they lose control, drive into the lake, become unable to open the windows or doors and they die a slow terrifying death.


I'm with you... if they are trying to kill you, lock all the windows and door and crash into the nearest light pole at 85mph... hope the are not buckled up


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> They just used it to get to the car they wanted.


No wonder there's 'Shoot ...'


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

A guy driving a precious prius: yikes, that is embarrassing. I speak from experience. &#129318;‍♂



Drivingforfun said:


> Great milage does not make up for piss poor performance....


that is mean and confrontational. There is a POWER button, you know. &#129318;‍♂


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Samman said:


> Hell Yeah! I been carrying 4 ever and nobody knows ! out of site out of liberal mind


A friend of mine got pulled over by CHP about a month ago.

Cop walks up to the car, he hands cop DL, reg and proof of insurance without even being asked.
Cop says he stopped him because he was exceeding the speed limit.
My friend says, "Sorry, I was thinking about other stuff and ... I guess I should use cruise control."
Cop nods and says, "Is there anything in the car I need to be concerned about? Drugs, guns?"

My buddy says, "There's a bottle of tylenol in the glove compartment, and I have a small revolver in my front right pocket."
Cop says, "And you have a permit for the handgun?"
Buddy says, "Look buddy. I am an old ****. I'm not out robbing convenience stores, jackin' cars and shooting at cops. I just want to get home alive - just like you. Know what I mean?"
Cop said ''yea, stay in the car'' and went back to his car.

Buddy was thinking cop was calling for back up so he could be arrested.
Cop was in his car a long time -- I think he ran a wants and warrants check ...

Came back to the car, handed him his papers and said, ''Slow the hell down, ok?"


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Terry mccasland said:


> ... Anyone know what uber covers for personally stolen items?


What uber is in your own word..... We'd think TM should offer a special uber package that demobolizes the unwanted rider(s).


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> A friend of mine got pulled over by CHP about a month ago.
> 
> Cop walks up to the car, he hands cop DL, reg and proof of insurance without even being asked.
> Cop says he stopped him because he was exceeding the speed limit.
> ...


old dude shouldn't be driving so fast


----------



## Drivingforfun (Oct 1, 2020)

SHalester said:


> hahahahahaha women have those? My wife drives a precious prius, I'll have to look if she has one of those, huh?
> 
> A guy driving a precious prius: yikes, that is embarrassing. I speak from experience. &#129318;‍♂
> 
> ...


Confrontational?? Can't be... I was only stating real world facts..

And as for this POWER button, that's cute.. we both know that just makes the rat running on the Prius treadmill growl louder.. Power... Man I just had to pull myself up from the floor where I fell over laughing.... Power and Prius in the same sentence...doesn't that violate some federal law somewhere?

I'm pretty sure owning a Prius in your family is an immediate Man Card revocation... I don't think I could bring myself to write the check for payment each month.. but hey maybe you're more capable of handling out money like that... Even with the wife driving it... I'd have to sleep in a different room if my wife did that to me...


----------



## Tom McDonald (Feb 24, 2018)

They were mostly peaceful carjackers


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Drivingforfun said:


> I'm pretty sure owning a Prius in your family is an immediate Man Card revocation...


I rode in one as a passenger once.
I could _feel_ my penis shrinking and withering.



Samman said:


> old dude shouldn't be driving so fast


I rode as a passenger with him once.
And will never do it again.
He scared the chit outta me a couple of times during a 15 minute ride.
"Near miss" is normal for him.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Sorry this happened to you. Were they Proud Boys by any chance?


No they radical liberal leftists who were running late for a "peaceful protest" .......................



Samman said:


> Prius gets Sex!


So does a prison sentence



June132017 said:


> I can't believe people are even bringing up CC. 3 armed thugs vs. one of you. Yeah you'll be sure to come out 100% fine after they turn you into swiss cheese.


Didn't see OP mention that they were armed or even what they were armed with , only that one of them said "shoot him" . If someone says faq him , they don't mean it literally . Unless they have begun to undo their pants . So unless he saw at least one weapon , it wasn't anywhere close to 3 v 1 or 4 v 1 . Besides , I'll take my chances I'm a better shot than some hoodlum . Do you really believe your chances of survival go down if you're legally carrying a gun ? What do you do instead ? Beg ? Grovel ? Pray ? Use your words ?


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Terry mccasland said:


> today my car got jacked, 2017 Prius. Picked up 4 males in their mid 20's. After about 2 hours the car was recovered. Hopefully no damage but I bet my laptop and 2 iphones are gone. One of the guys kept saying shoot him after I got out of the car.
> 
> Anyone know what uber covers for personally stolen items?


You'll be reimbursed with 100 points!!!! all the other bubbers will be so jelly of you.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Drivingforfun said:


> I'm pretty sure owning a Prius in your family is an immediate Man Card revocation.


You are mean and confrontational. Both. Times two. Or maybe times 5.

Now, I bet if you were married and wife unit told you she wanted a prius you would dive to your knees and say '....yes dear, right away dear, on it'.

Or it would be the couch for you.

Tone. Balance. Accuracy.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> Yes. The riders might have wanted to follow Uber's Safety guide. Only allow 4 in a car so Driver was needed to kicked out. &#128514;


Hahahaha! Uber's guidelines don't SPECIFICALLY include OR exclude the driver!


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

This thread was about carjackers taking a prius and now it's about old American men shopping for young wives in other countries &#129315;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I found mine in church. God is great!


Found mine in a cowboy roadhouse -- the real kind.
She got lucky.

Jack Daniels is great!


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Terry mccasland said:


> today my car got jacked, 2017 Prius. Picked up 4 males in their mid 20's. After about 2 hours the car was recovered. Hopefully no damage but I bet my laptop and 2 iphones are gone. One of the guys kept saying shoot him after I got out of the car.
> 
> Anyone know what uber covers for personally stolen items?


Damn that sucks, hope you had a dash cam for whatever good that would have done.

Wait so are you saying I shouldn't wear my Rolex watch in the hood?


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Damn that sucks, hope you had a dash cam for whatever good that would have done.
> 
> Wait so are you saying I shouldn't wear my Rolex watch in the hood?


when I drove, I dressed like a bum who just came from the donation center


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> This thread was about carjackers taking a prius and now it's about old American men shopping for young wives in other countries &#129315;


@ColdRider my UP.net brother. Good call. It is interesting how sometimes the conversations spin out of control right?


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> @ColdRider my UP.net brother. Good call. It is interesting how sometimes the conversations spin out of control right?


don't blame me! Prius Lover all day everyday!


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Samman said:


> don't blame me! Prius Lover all day everyday!


@Samman my Prius loving brother... I have a real personal connection with my Prius. I think I plan to be buried inside her when I die (jk). But really the Prius is just an excellent car.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> @Samman my Prius loving brother... I have a real personal connection with my Prius. I think I plan to be buried inside her when I die (jk). But really the Prius is just an excellent car.


It's the best car I've ever own, well in that utility category. I did 100,000 Seattle City miles with it and except a Software update, ZERO issues. now I use it as a Truck for remodeling. hater gonna Hate! but 55mpg = Sex Car


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

Terry mccasland said:


> today my car got jacked, 2017 Prius. Picked up 4 males in their mid 20's. After about 2 hours the car was recovered. Hopefully no damage but I bet my laptop and 2 iphones are gone. One of the guys kept saying shoot him after I got out of the car.
> 
> Anyone know what uber covers for personally stolen items?


Don't worry as long as your safe
As for the jackers the karma clock has started ticking & we all know karma's a B


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I rode in one as a passenger once.
> I could _feel_ my penis shrinking and withering.


Since the car itself isn't capable of doing that, I feel sorry for Mrs. UB.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Since the car itself isn't capable of doing that, I feel sorry for Mrs. UB. :wink:


And YOU my dear, are not the first to make that observation for a variety of reasons.

I've heard it from relatives, cops, judges, lawyers, clergy, clients and friends.
As they slowly shake their heads: "There must be a special place in heaven for her ..."
A judge told me once, "You married well. I would suggest you listen to your wife's advice in future."
Or, more pointed, from her sister, "I don't know why you _ever_ married him."


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

How'd you for 4 adult males in the back seat of a Prius?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Terry mccasland said:


> Anyone know what uber covers for personally stolen items?


Uber covers Uber and its passengers. 
Uber does NOT cover the drivers or drivers' property.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Terry mccasland said:


> today my car got jacked, 2017 Prius. Picked up 4 males in their mid 20's. After about 2 hours the car was recovered. Hopefully no damage but I bet my laptop and 2 iphones are gone. One of the guys kept saying shoot him after I got out of the car.
> 
> Anyone know what uber covers for personally stolen items?


I feel for ya, man, but you're lucky you're still alive. I quit driving Uber, I'm doing Grubhub now, it's so much less stressful.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

KenLV said:


> How'd you for 4 adult males in the back seat of a Prius?


They were the Midget Pirates of Willigoat.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Chicago has one of the strictest programmes of gun "control" in the country. It is quite effective for law abiding citizens. Similar to all other programmes of gun "control" that certain groups have pushed for the past fifty years, it is not effective against violent criminals.
> 
> I am glad that Original Poster was not harmed. Too bad that he lost the items and had to go through this.
> 
> Does Illinois Law or Local Chicago Ordinance allow anyone in the front in these days of COVID-19? Many states and jurisdictions have banned front seat riders.


Yep, if you're not law enforcement, you can forget about owning a gun in Cook Co........never mind carrying one!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Yep, if you're not law enforcement *or a violent criminal.*, you can forget about owning a gun in Cook Co.


FIFY


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Terry mccasland said:


> Yep police report filed, surprised and thankful they recovered it so quickly, it was abandoned on the side of the road, my insurance deductible is 1000 so not worth filing the claim unless there is damage to the car


You should file a claim. I mean, if you get a new iphone.... actually two iphones, since you had those two stolen, that's about $700 for each new phone. A new laptop is going to cost you at least $500. File the claim.

I'm glad to hear you didn't get shot. Uber sucks. Their customers can basically jack you and they won't claim responsibility for the fact that they have NO background checks they do on riders, yet they'll check everything up to our assholes being colonoscopied to make sure we don't have any issues. Please be sure to make sure the police fill out a police report on all four of those hoodlems.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Yep, if you're not law enforcement, you can forget about owning a gun in Cook Co........never mind carrying one!


Last time I checked, the whole of Illinois was forced to become a shall-issue state. What's Cook County up to now?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Terry mccasland said:


> Hopefully no damage but I bet my laptop and 2 iphones are gone. One of the guys kept saying shoot him after I got out of the car.


Hopefully they didn't get your laptop with all your 'home movies' on it. Car jacking is such a cakewalk compared to dealing with blackmail.

Let me know when you need some black ops personnel. &#128077;

#DirtyDeedsDoneDirtCheap

.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> Oh, MAN! That would have been a great excuse to refuse the ride, although I would have just cruised on past them pretending I was lost (did that a few times).


Let me clarify: Case in point, when I first started driving and was called to Walmart (this was in the days before I realized I could avoid Walmart etc) and as I drove near the front a mother with 4 small children maybe a baby and 2 child seats and a buttload of groceries yelled at me "YOU UBER????????" and I just froze, continued to drive like I was looking for someone else. NO WAY I was allowing that hot mess in my car. 
Another sitch: Drove up to another grocery pickup, woman standing frowning on the curb with another buttload of groceries and I just didn't want to stop, so I didn't. Not to worry, judgy people, I no longer drive, you may rest easy tonight.



DJJoeyZ said:


> People that interject politics into every conversation are weird.


I would also say they're pedantic. And no one likes them, not even their dog.



dmoney155 said:


> You'll be reimbursed with 100 points!!!! all the other bubbers will be so jelly of you.


What are these things called "points"?



KenLV said:


> How'd you for 4 adult males in the back seat of a Prius?


He's new, probably didn't know about the no-passenger in front covid rule, OR the extra pax just hopped in front because he was a carjacking jerk and dgaf about rules and new guy was too intimidated to challenge him.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

kbrown said:


> You should file a claim. I mean, if you get a new iphone.... actually two iphones, since you had those two stolen, that's about $700 for each new phone. A new laptop is going to cost you at least $500. File the claim.
> 
> I'm glad to hear you didn't get shot. Uber sucks. Their customers can basically jack you and they won't claim responsibility for the fact that they have NO background checks they do on riders, yet they'll check everything up to our @@@@@@@@ being colonoscopied to make sure we don't have any issues. Please be sure to make sure the police fill out a police report on all four of those hoodlems.


It's not hard when they (Uber) look the other way when people use others' accounts. Even legit friends. Why you ask for a name before you let them in (keeping doors locked) because if they don't know the account name (from the last car they jacked)...


----------



## Sparkaratzi (Aug 13, 2020)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Sorry this happened to you. Were they Proud Boys by any chance?


Had to be an antifa soy boy


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Sparkaratzi said:


> Had to be an antifa soy boy


How many insults can you string together in one sentence? I know you can do better than that.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> How many insults can you string together in one sentence? I know you can do better than that.


Oh, I dunno.
I think he did pretty good.

Three insults in seven words. 
That's a 43% insult to word ratio.

Damned impressive ... for an Uber driver.
Bet there's a history of cabbie there.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Why I quit rideshare... I'll deliver food but Im done with people


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Yep, if you're not law enforcement, you can forget about owning a gun in Cook Co........never mind carrying one!


Illinois is a shall-issue state. Has been for several years now. $150 + 16 hours training, not at all unreasonable.


----------



## Dragonzord8 (Oct 13, 2020)

Terry mccasland said:


> today my car got jacked, 2017 Prius. Picked up 4 males in their mid 20's. After about 2 hours the car was recovered. Hopefully no damage but I bet my laptop and 2 iphones are gone. One of the guys kept saying shoot him after I got out of the car.
> 
> Anyone know what uber covers for personally stolen items?


they dont


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

Tell the truth it was 4 white Amish kids?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Dave Bust said:


> Tell the truth it was 4 white Amish kids?


Darned Rumspringa!


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> If you have bought home owner insurance or house rental insurance, that will surely cover 100%.
> 
> 
> He could get deactivated for that.


For sure. 
"Sir, we are very sorry you violated Ubers Pandemic Policy allowing more than 3 people and allowing a person to sit in front seat area. Due to two violated in such short time we are permanently disabled your access to the platform. This determination is final. "


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Samman said:


> You don't carry bro?


Chicago, where regular people can't carry legally but the bad guys have guns galore.

Honestly, in that situation, best to comply unless you can somehow get the upper hand. Outnumbered and possibly out gunned.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Chicago, where regular people can't carry legally but the bad guys have guns galore.
> 
> Honestly, in that situation, best to comply unless you can somehow get the upper hand. Outnumbered and possibly out gunned.


In that situation its best to find a place that is less like Somalia and more like the US.


----------



## Wonder Will (Dec 9, 2019)

one star for sure


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

smoothdriver012021 said:


> today my car got jacked, 2017 Prius. Picked up 4 males in their mid 20's. After about 2 hours the car was recovered. Hopefully no damage but I bet my laptop and 2 iphones are gone. One of the guys kept saying shoot him after I got out of the car.
> 
> Anyone know what uber covers for personally stolen items?


I've read that if you do get shot Dara comes to the hospital (or grave) and gives you (or your family) a hearty hand clasp







Another Uber Driver said:


> Chicago has one of the strictest programmes of gun "control" in the country. It is quite effective for law abiding citizens. Similar to all other programmes of gun "control" that certain groups have pushed for the past fifty years, it is not effective against violent criminals.
> 
> I am glad that Original Poster was not harmed. Too bad that he lost the items and had to go through this.
> 
> Does Illinois Law or Local Chicago Ordinance allow anyone in the front in these days of COVID-19? Many states and jurisdictions have banned front seat riders.


The Democrats are very worried that if you have a gun someone (a criminal) may be shot and his career ended.


----------



## MCR2020 (Oct 23, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Chicago, where regular people can't carry legally but the bad guys have guns galore.
> 
> Honestly, in that situation, best to comply unless you can somehow get the upper hand. Outnumbered and possibly out gunned.


Your NRA talking points are about 7 years out of date. The supreme court overturned the handgun ban in 2010 and concealed carry has been legal in chicago since 2013. homicides have been steadily rising since then, but i'm sure that's just a coincidence.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

MCR2020 said:


> Your NRA talking points are about 7 years out of date. The supreme court overturned the handgun ban in 2010 and concealed carry has been legal in chicago since 2013. homicides have been steadily rising since then, but i'm sure that's just a coincidence.


&#128514;
Your agenda is showing
How many concealed holders exactly are charged with homicides?
None? 1? &#128514;&#128514;
Concealed weapon license holders have proven to be the safest group in the country. In nine years only 300 charged with a crime related to a homicide... and those have not all been murder


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Nobody would steal a Prius, stop lying...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Honestly, in that situation, best to comply unless you can somehow get the upper hand. Outnumbered and possibly out gunned.


With several of them, and one lone driver, a driver who draws his weapon while getting carjacked is dead meat. It doesn't matter what city he's in.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> With several of them, and one lone driver, a driver who draws his weapon while getting carjacked is dead meat. It doesn't matter what city he's in.


It depends on if the defender is able to get the upper hand.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Fargle said:


> It depends on if the defender is able to get the upper hand.


Agreed. It's about waiting your turn, whether or not you are at actual gunpoint or the threat of a gun, exit strategy, etc.

In this situation, the driver did absolutely everything correctly. Property is replaceable, you are not.

I carry daily (concealed), have for years. Heading out with my wife today, she said "do you really need that? You've never had to use it!".

That is because I deescalate, avoid confrontation, stay aware of my surroundings, and size up people approaching me.

I have drawn one time, hidden in the darkness, when someone drove up our old country road shooting randomly. Finger off the trigger, following the car with my sights, ready to open up if a shot came toward the house. Police response was 3 HOURS - ah, the sticks &#128514;

This story reminds me of this one. Again, this driver did absolutely everything perfectly.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> With several of them, and one lone driver, a driver who draws his weapon while getting carjacked is dead meat. It doesn't matter what city he's in.


Remember the Pizza Hut worker and they were being led into the freezer possibly to be shot. Worker gunned them all down. Then fired.&#128514;

Great story in San Juan Capistrano we are for LA gang members went into a jewelry store and put a gun to the head of the manager. The owner came out of the back Drew and took him out with a shot to the head and then the three others


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> That is because I deescalate, avoid confrontation, stay aware of my surroundings, and size up people approaching me.


This is, of course, the correct answer.



Fargle said:


> It depends on if the defender is able to get the upper hand.


In the original situation, there were multiple riders in an Uber. There is no way to gain the upper hand in that situation. Your best outcome is if they put you out of the car without being physically harmed.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

>>the original situation, there were multiple riders in an Uber.
There is no way to gain the upper hand in that situation..

False. You don’t know that.
In both of the cases above the robbers clearly had the upper hand.
Good guy got a split second took it and won.
A car is harder. (I use an impossible to see crossdraw on my left and can draw and shoot with my left hand)


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

wallae said:


> False. You don't know that.


Nope, I certainly do know that. Go back and reread the original post.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Nope, I certainly do know that. Go back and reread the original post.


I stand by my statement
Nothing there that says you could not have possibly had a second to exit- draw and shoot.

Where in the original post does he say which man had the gun?
where was he sitting?
it doesn't even say that he saw a gun.


The two stories I listed in their original form gave a detailed description of every single moment and they were much more desperate situations yet the good guys won.

here's a guy who was already being shot at that pulled his gun and won

you can't predict the future
https://abc30.com/robbery-suspect-killed-by-store-clerk-shoots-man-with-counterfeit-money/6284387/


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

wallae said:


> I stand by my statement
> Nothing there that says you could not have possibly had a second to exit- draw and shoot.
> 
> Where in the original post does he say which man had the gun?
> ...


I hope that situation never happens to you. Because if it does, nine times out of ten, you end up experiencing a violent death.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I hope that situation never happens to you. Because if it does, nine times out of ten, you end up experiencing a violent death.


Completely false. You're arguing with emotion and not statistical or factual numbers

Lower-end estimates include that by David Hemenway, a professor of Health Policy at the Harvard School of Public Health, which estimated approximately 55,000-80,000 gun self defense uses each year.[8][9]

If your numbers were anywhere near correct we would have 590,000 murders a year&#128514;&#128514;

Those are numbers from the most reputable anti gun person out there

As a middle democrat I can say your problem is you believe the democrat propaganda on guns.

We (taxpayers) funded a $600,000.00 "study" on guns by Dr Branas at U of Penn. who said, individuals in possession of a gun were 4.46 (_P_ < .05) times more likely to be shot in an assault than those not in possession. Among gun assaults where the victim had at least some chance to resist, this adjusted odds ratio increased to 5.45

What he does not tell you is over 1/2 of the 41 total people shot in his 600 person group were criminals &#128514; out in high crime areas of Philadelphia.
Criminals are not allowed to own guns

Some didn't have their gun on them at the time they were shot. &#128514; It was left in the &#128663;
This study also ignores the fact that "are the people carrying a gun anticipating being in a violent confrontation" High risk people.

The lesson here is that it's very easy to manipulate a study to come out with the results that you want.

I could've told you this for free...&#128514;criminal with guns out in a high crime area are more likely to be shot than I am. This is why pro gun people oppose funding this garbage.


----------



## Organized_chaos (Aug 10, 2017)

When I drive I have two phones. One of them is on and hidden. 
But if you can afford to get a LoJack.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Organized_chaos said:


> When I drive I have two phones. One of them is on and hidden.
> But if you can afford to get a LoJack.


Same here. Any old phone can dial 911.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> I carry daily (concealed), have for years. Heading out with my wife today, she said "do you really need that? You've never had to use it!".


When seconds count, the police are only minutes away.

We properly protect ourselves not because of the 99% of fairly uneventful moments of our lives, but because of the .000001% moments where our life will end if we DON'T properly protect ourselves.


----------



## juancarlosecc (Oct 23, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> If you have bought home owner insurance or house rental insurance, that will surely cover 100%.
> 
> 
> He could get deactivated for that.


you mean deactivated from using that fake acc with that fake email and prepaid card ? with that fake number ? oh yeah pls sure they cant open a new acc with all fake info again great resolution...



UberChiefPIT said:


> When seconds count, the police are only minutes away.
> 
> We properly protect ourselves not because of the 99% of fairly uneventful moments of our lives, but because of the .000001% moments where our life will end if we DON'T properly protect ourselves.


Great answer , have a camera on u 24/7 recording 24/7 "streaming " and mic on also on and just in case you have to have your own crap on you at all times its sad but if it comes to me having to chosse between the life of a rat or the life of a hard working individual ... well....


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> We properly protect ourselves not because of the 99% of fairly uneventful moments of our lives, but because of the .000001% moments where our life will end if we DON'T properly protect ourselves.


I completely agree with you. That's self defense, pure and simple.

I emphatically DON'T agree with wallae who said:



wallae said:


> Completely false. You're arguing with emotion and not statistical or factual numbers


I don't think it requires a deep statistical analysis to grasp the folly of standing up to a group of armed men who are sitting behind you and pointing at least one firearm directly at you.

He also has missed when he guessed my political views. At our house, there is one Libertarian and one independent. Plus several handguns and a concealed carry license.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

>>don't think it requires a deep statistical analysis to grasp the folly of standing up to a group of armed men
>>>don't think it requires a deep statistical analysis to grasp the folly of standing up to a group of armed men who are sitting behind you and poin

One more time...
where he said he saw a gun and pointed out him from behind

Not once did he say he SAW a gun

yet you assume he's going to lose.

Even if they do it doesn't mean you can't get shots off exiting the vehicle or as they were driving away

I don't expect women to react like men but need to stop assuming or drop your defeatist attitude

Here are multiple videos where people have the drop and still lose


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

wallae said:


> Not once did he say he SAW a gun


So let me see if I have this right...

"One of the guys kept saying shoot him after I got out of the car."

That's not good enough for you, is it. Nooo, he's supposed to say to these guys, "Oh, I don't believe have a gun. Prove it"

How stupid can you get?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

All the drama
surrounded by lions...

Did he get shot &#128517;&#128517;

BTW
Did you get a DUI last night


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> That's not good enough for you, is it. Nooo, he's supposed to say to these guys, "Oh, I don't believe have a gun. Prove it"


OK.
I was young, about 20. Working at County Hospital. That day I was a member of the ''Stat Team" who repsponds to violent situations. Four of us big guys that were trained in controlling violence without anyone getting hurt.

Paged "Stat Team to Mental Health Screening." 
We all arrive, Dr. Berkeley Psychologist is there clinging both hands and explaining that 'I have a patient in my office that we need to admit to the psych unit. He tells me that he is, first, not going; and that he is armed with a handgun.'"
I was team captain so I said, "Ok doc. And, what will you have us do?"
"Oh," he says, "search him, disarm him and admit him."
"Nope" says I. "We are not trained or equipped to disarm a psych patient. I suggest you call the police."
"That's your job. You get paid extra hazard pay to deal with this kind of stuff."
"No, its not - and no I don't. Call someone who can handle this safely."
"He probably doesn't even have a gun."
I grin, "I'm not going to make him prove it."

During all this the nursing shift supervisor walks up. He says, "You get paid hazard pay to do this."
I reach into my pocket and take out some change, less than a dollar. I hand it to him and say, "Give this back to the county then, I didn't earn it."

Nursing sup finally says, "I can help with this doctor. We'll have the stat team stand by and I'll call the Sheriffs office, they'll have someone here in a minute or less." And she went about separating us as I was JUST about to tell him to pound sand.

Cops got there, searched the patient and turned him over to us and we admitted him.
He did not have a gun.
I asked one of the cops later and he told me that "Absolutely you insisted on the right course. Someone tells me they got a gun - I believe 'em."

I got a 5% hazard pay bump, that amounted to about 75 cents per hour.
I'm not getting MY ass all shot up for six bits - I got a nice ass ...


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> OK.
> I was young, about 20. Working at County Hospital. That day I was a member of the ''Stat Team" who repsponds to violent situations. Four of us big guys that were trained in controlling violence without anyone getting hurt.
> 
> Paged "Stat Team to Mental Health Screening."
> ...


Every time someone defends themselves they take a chance.
You got a shot, or you don't.

I have no theft insurance so it a bit more than 6 bits&#128512;

They had guns out first
They had the drop
They had 3 on 1
They died &#128512;
https://www.ocregister.com/2011/06/25/2-robbery-suspects-dead-at-jewelry-store/


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

wallae said:


> Every time someone defends themselves they take a chance.
> You got a shot, or you don't.
> 
> I have no theft insurance so it a bit more than 6 bits&#128512;
> ...


Well, we do what we gotta do.
I might have done the same thing ... but not for seventy five cents.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Well, we do what we gotta do.
> I might have done the same thing ... but not for seventy five cents.


That story is unbelievable and it's the second time the guy did it.

in other articles it described a man putting a gun to the head of the manager, and another with a gun out. Third holding the door

The owner came out of the back, drew and took them both out&#128517;
Third guy ran away

All LA gang members just out of prison

Stories like that happen every single day









https://patch.com/california/sanjua...d-jeweler-at-gunpoint-when-shooting-broke-out


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

In California - the person defending themselves usually goes to jail ... or spends their entire fortune on lawyers.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> In California - the person defending themselves usually goes to jail ... or spends their entire fortune on lawyers.


At my age, my financial position (everything has already been given to my kids) Checks I get can't be touched 
I don't care&#128517;
F them


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Someone tells me they got a gun - I believe 'em."


Yeah, that's pretty much where I'm at on it.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah, that's pretty much where I'm at on it.


But he said it was a gun

https://wsiltv.com/2020/10/28/suspected-robber-picked-wrong-victim-judo-champion/


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Did you know that just indicating that someone has a gun, is the same thing as having a gun?

Walk into a bank and tell the teller you got a gun - that's armed robbery even if you don't have one.

I was a juror on a case in the Bay Area where two guys got into a fist fight in the parking lot of a bar, and cops arrived. Both searched, of course.
One guy had a knife in a sheath. He never pulled it, or threatened with it, or said anything about it during or immediately before the fight -- but, his opponent knew that he was armed ... so, he was arrested and tried for attempted armed robbery. (They had been fishing before and the knife was used to cut bait, so the other guy knew he had it.)


----------

